# Imprinting?



## Backtrackswifey (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm just wondering, how inprinted will my dove be? I got it before it's eyes were even open. It was baout a day or two old and I'm the only one who feeds it and cleans it and plays with it. Do dove's imprint differant then pigeons? Becuase I've raised pigeons, but I'm already noticing doves are a little differant.

------------------
Athena Carter


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I had a handraised dove who lived to be 13. Now my home features handraised pigeons.

The only real difference between doves and pigeons is that pigeons are spunkier. They imprint the same. 

Since you got your dove from about 1 day old the dove should become very imprinted. I have a pigeon I raised from day 1 (he still had egg shell on him) and he is completely imprinted, he thinks he's a human.


----------



## FriscoBaby415 (Mar 26, 2004)

How long do I wait to wean a mouring dove?

[This message has been edited by FriscoBaby415 (edited March 30, 2004).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mourning Doves should be starting to peck at seeds by three weeks of age and completely weaned shortly thereafter. 

I do think you are doing a great disservice to this Mourning Dove by essentially keeping it as a pet .. it was born wild and free and deserves the opportunity to live the remainder of its life that way. It won't be able to do so if you don't get it to into a wildlife rehab facility soon where it can learn to be a wild dove.

Terry


----------

